# Poudre Dispersed Camping



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

there is no free camping on the poudre. if you drive all the way to rustic, and then up a 4x4 rd there are a few spots, but they are small, not clean at all, and the fourwheelers and guns will keep you up al night. beter to reserve a few spots next to each other at one of the sites.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep, head up the road to Pingree Park; can't remember the road number off the top of my head.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

yeah pingree park is your best bet. look for the signs to pingree park/crown pointe. that'll get you back in the woods, but you'll have a fair amount of company.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Pingree park: free, decent views depending on which site you have, lots of room, pretty trashed and one way or another there will be others.

We also easily found camping on some jeep roads last year. I'm not sure our particular spot could support more than 2 vehicles, but it was far from the most ideal, just the first one we found.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

The further up Pingree Park road you go the better the campsites and less crowds. The first few camp areas up Pingree park road are trashed in many ways. If you go up the road a couple more miles, take a right after the rest/picnic area you'll find a number of open spots along the road and next to a small creek. Continue up the road and take the first right and you'll find some nice areas in meadows or back in the trees. Some rough roads up there but I've seen cars up there in the summer in good weather.


----------

